# Never Should Have Left You



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

In remembrance of Chi-chi, Ping, Pong, Lula, Ming-Ming, and Minty. My dearly loved Mickey Mouse Platys who were apart of my original school before I had to find it a new home. I'm sorry I left. I wish I hadn't. I hope you can forgive me for such a horrible ending....

I'm sure my baby, Portal Prime is on his way as well. I went out on vacation last week, and even though I knew my parents are already against my fish-keeping I gave them the benefit of the doubt that they would be able to take care of them (especially since they know I love my fishies). It was simple, feed Portal Prime 2 pellets in the morning and evening, and a pinch of flakes for my platys.

Came home to find the divider in my tank gone. Live plants? Gone. Decorations? Sitting near the sink. My platys were either torn up or floating.... my youngest, Chi-chi had been alive but she died this morning after mis-carrying. It would have been her first drop. (and for those who don't know, portal prime does not tolerate tank mates. at all...)

Portal Prime has a severe case of fin rot, to which his dorsal has become a stringy web, and his anal is so clamped he can barely swim. I am so sure it has reached his body by now since he is barely moving, but it's hard to tell with his black scaly body. My parents had changed the water, didn't chlorinate it, didn't vacuum gravel, and changed my filter bag. That means that they not only destroyed my cycle, but they also killed my tomato plants and spinach plants with the ammonia spike with the added dirty water. They claimed that the water had gotten cloudy after feeding them (or should I say OVER-feeding them) and decided to do me a 'favor' by cleaning the tank. 

Really cried knowing that my poor babies suffered, and I was looking forward to Chi-chi's first drop of fry. If Portal Prime survives, I won't be getting anymore fish until I can move out. If he doesn't, I'm just going to quit fish-keeping altogether for a while.

I also have to personally apologize to Shainax. I promised to send her microworms for her first spawn, but the package got returned after being short on the postage (.40 fricken cents) and my parents left the box outside of the house until I got back (3 days later). The microworms fried, and the duckweed I had meant to send to her as a surprise didn't make it....I will be sending more worms tomorrow.

This is just another incident where you should really make sure that the person you leave with your fish understands and respects what they mean to you, and are willing to care for them as you would while you're away for whatever reason.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my, that's terrible! I hope all will be ok <3


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, sorry to hear about your loss. 

Some times people just dont hear what you say. They think they do, but they have already spun past what you said to something else.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG I'm so sorry! 

Don't blame yourself. It's not your fault. Your parents should have just sucked it up and cared for the fish; they know the fish make you happy and them being cared for does too. R.I.p. Babies 

Best of wished for portal prime


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oh no Zacky...that is a terrible shame, I know the feeling that when you have to leave your prize possessions in someone eles's hands, and you can only hope for the best, I sure hope Portal gets better soon..So sorry for your loss~_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP babies.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss ! So sad to read this I hope your heartache heals soon and that Portal l Prime pulls though !


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

This makes me really sad. I feel so lucky now knowing that my dad is in to fish keeping and would take care of my fish for me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your fish. I hope Portal Prime will be ok.


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

thats terrible! I would be crying non-stop! I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no!! That is so sad! I'm sorry that this happened to you and your fish  *HUGS* I hope Portal Prime gets better...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

_Oh my... I'm so sorry! I've heard many stories about parents "accidentally" harming their child's fish; it especially hurts because you grew up with them, and they hurt something you loved! Fortunately, my parents are accepting and are excellent betta care keepers... I wish yours were too. Best of luck for Portal Prime, but hang in there Zacky! It's rough; I hope you don't give up on bettas all together now! _


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] fishy in your Avi..is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened, how awful! I am hoping Portal Prime makes it.  It's so hard to lose fish...


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

lelei said:


> [email protected] fishy in your Avi..is so beautiful!!!!


Thank you! Unfortunately, this isn't my fish, but it does look EXACTLY like my betta that passed away last year, Pumpkin. I got him on Halloween and he was a gorgeous fish! He lived for 6 years, so healthy; he died of old age. :-( I miss him...


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

Oh, honey, I am so sorry! I can't go on vaca for longer than 24 hours, since I have 3 fry tanks going right now and 20 adults. In fact, a fellow-fishy-friend is leaving town today for a month or six weeks, and I moved all her bettas to my place last night so they will be taken care of while she is gone. Last time she left, her family lost all her bettas but one male and one tiny fry. And her husband started selling tanks! So now all her kids are at my place, being betta-sat. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh..Jenjen..I am sorry to hear yu lost yur lil fishy..what a cute name Pumpkin


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your losses :'( We are all rooting for Portal Prime... keep us updated.


----------



## caljamsam (Jun 26, 2012)

No one will care the way you care.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry about your losses! 
I'm terrified to leave my betta alone with my roommate for more than a day because of terrible things such as this...I dunno what I would do if I came home to such a disaster...I seriously wouldn't know how I'd handle it all together...those little guys are like our children and it's heartbreaking what happened to you.
I wish you the best of luck my dear and hang in there.


----------

